# I was the ONLY person staying at the resort!



## Gophesjo (Jan 22, 2013)

I just got back from two nights at the Peppertree Sands Resort in North Myrtle Beach.  I was the ONLY person staying at the entire 15 + unit resort - which now is actually a part of the Peppertree Ocean Club, even though it is 20 blocks or so away from that property.  There wasn't even staff on site.  It was kind of strange to say the least.  I checked in at Peppertree Ocean Club, drove down to Peppertree Sands, and there were no other cars on the properrty.  That didn't change over the next 48 hours.  Just me.

What made it a lot more palatable is that Peppertree Sands is literally across the street from Peppertree By the Sea where I am an owner.

What I find most curious is that I reserved the 1 BR unit via a Kayak website rental that ended up - including tax - being about $38.00 per night.  I'm not sure I understand why Festiva would keep me at the Sands when no-one else reserved or rented there for those nights, and didn't rather offer me a unit at Ocean club instead (though I am not sure I would have taken it, preferring rather to be closer to my PBTS resort).  

Finally, that rate was at least $20 per night cheaper than the owner rate I could have gotten from either of the Resorts I own at in Myrtle.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 22, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> I just got back from two nights at the Peppertree Sands Resort in North Myrtle Beach.  I was the ONLY person staying at the entire 15 + unit resort - which now is actually a part of the Peppertree Ocean Club, even though it is 20 blocks or so away from that property.  There wasn't even staff on site.  It was kind of strange to say the least.  I checked in at Peppertree Ocean Club, drove down to Peppertree Sands, and there were no other cars on the properrty.  That didn't change over the next 48 hours.  Just me.
> 
> What made it a lot more palatable is that Peppertree Sands is literally across the street from Peppertree By the Sea where I am an owner.
> 
> ...



That sounds like an interesting experience!


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> What made it a lot more palatable is that Peppertree Sands is literally across the street from Peppertree By the Sea where I am an owner.



I can tell from your posts that you are happy with your Peppertree by the Sea Week which makes me feel good as I am the one who gave it to you.  Of course I knew you would like it as it is a nice unit on a great beach.

George


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 23, 2013)

You bet, George - yes, it is my favorite!  Thanks again.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you forget to use your deodorant or something? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 23, 2013)

Tee hee hee - No, I just forgot to stop in Nevada to pick up Godiva chocolates first!  Having them woulda brought the crowd...


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2013)

That's too spooky.
I probably would not have stayed.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 23, 2013)

chriskre said:


> That's too spooky.
> I probably would not have stayed.



A scene out of a horror movie.  Good thing the manager's name wasn't Norman.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> A scene out of a horror movie.  Good thing the manager's name wasn't Norman.



The movie "The Shining" came to mind for me.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 23, 2013)

chriskre said:


> That's too spooky.
> I probably would not have stayed.



I should take that back honestly.
I stayed in Alpine Bay once and we were the only ones in that building too but at least I was with two other people so it wasn't so bad.
But Alpine Bay is literally in the middle of absolutely nowhere Alabama.  :ignore:


----------



## tonyg (Jan 23, 2013)

Any noise complaints about the surrounding units ?


----------

